# r34 GTR? is this a real gtr??????



## rushamc (Apr 11, 2006)

NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GT-R 2.6 TWIN TURBO 2000 V-REG on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 23-Apr-09 12:52:47 BST)


just saw this on ebay and cannot believe how cheap it is, i first thought it was a scam but someone anwered..... he reckons it is 100% real gtr, but something baout it doesnt look right? its even got a gtr engine and its says gtr on the logbook????? also he is saying the screen has been removed and interior updated??????


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if there isn't something dodgy going on. As you say the price is just way to low. .


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Why would you downgrade the original seats to R33 GT-R's ones? Not a GT-R strut brace either?

I reckon it is a GT-T with an RB26 dropped in it.

Dave


----------



## rushamc (Apr 11, 2006)

kool, i thought something just didnt look right, even the front looks different??? for 5 mins i thought xmas had come early for me


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking at where the MFD should be and is'nt it is looking exactly the same cut as where the GTT has it's 3 dials ,also it has a GTT wing or something very similer .It's not a gtr .


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

s2gtr said:


> Why would you downgrade the original seats to R33 GT-R's ones? Not a GT-R strut brace either?
> 
> I reckon it is a GT-T with an RB26 dropped in it.
> Dave


I thought that but the advert says Four wheel drive


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's a GTT for sure,got the GTT spoiler and slimmer arches on the back and also no MFD in the dash,no-one in the right mind would sell anr R34 GTR for that kind of money at the moment,worth alot more in the trade alone IMO


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I emailed asking about the lack of various GTR bits - his response ''its got a GTR engine and GTR body so as far as im concerned its a GTR''. Ive now asked for the chassis number on the VIN plate so I can check it in FAST - whats the betting I get no reply...

Absolute joker!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some sellers make me laugh

Total pub talk


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

that is definatley a gtt semi converter to gtr. It has gtt door cards not gtr interior. looks like r33 seats as r34 gtr seats wont fit without modifying as it has a different floor plan. It also Has gtt boot spoiler. Id put money on it being a gtt


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought a car only had to have the 'gtr' badge to be officially considered as a gtr... :chuckle:


----------



## brad.skyline (Jan 4, 2009)

dan-hipgrave said:


> I emailed asking about the lack of various GTR bits - his response ''its got a GTR engine and GTR body so as far as im concerned its a GTR''. Ive now asked for the chassis number on the VIN plate so I can check it in FAST - whats the betting I get no reply...
> 
> Absolute joker!


That kind of attitude is comical.... But at the same time its bang out of order to sell a car as something its not.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

wtf happened to the interior? Some People are absolutely tasteless, it's beyond a Joke. Not knowing what he's selling is the next point.. 

Marc


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Difficult to see if it's really a narrow body or wide body and what about the brakes on the car are they brembo?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmm looks like I'd better go and buy a mark 2 MR2 stick a bodykit on it and get it on fleabay as a Ferrari 355.....

What a dipstick!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

But it says GTr oin the log book !


ha ha ha.....

No way is that a GTR, like people have said why would you downgrade the seats, the FD is has GTT writen all over it. If you had a 34 GTR would you paint the dash like that?

To be honest that car wants breaking !

it's over priced too!

Chassis should say ER34, unless it's a ringer !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

its NOT a GTR!!!!!


No mfd, wrong trim, wrong body , wrong bits connected to the body, wrong fuse box under the bonnet, wrong strut brace etc etc etc!!! 

And the seller knows its not a gtr! How can you have knowledge about what engine is in a gtr but not know what comes with it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i would say price is o.k tho for a replica.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Now removed by Ebay:clap:


----------



## brad.skyline (Jan 4, 2009)

TREG said:


> Now removed by Ebay:clap:


^^ LOL, good the conning bastward


----------



## yo-yo (Sep 13, 2007)

Relisted again :chuckle:

2000 NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R WHITE on eBay, also, Nissan, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 25-Apr-09 09:07:54 BST)

I think someone realised thats not real GTR


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so there still avertising as a GTR but fiddled the rules by saying GT-R . I want to see the log book! 
I also emailed them a few days ago asking about the MFD etc but got no reply.


----------



## rushamc (Apr 11, 2006)

*gtr*

ive just spoken to this guy, when i questioned him about the interior- he said '' a lot of them do these interior conversions''

so i asked about the missing screen, his reply was '' for some reason the screen has been taken out''

when i told him i didnt believe it was a gtr, he said ''well it sez its a gtr on the log book, gtr on the hpi and its got a gtr engine in it so it is a gtr!!!, i sell cars for a living so id know what im talkin about!!! ( obviously not -as he must have been dumb enough to take it in as a gtr)!!!

i said il leave it as i clearly think its not a gtr- and he asked me what he should advertise it as- i told him as a GTR REPLICA, he replied ''**** off u prick and put the phone down!!!!

now i think this guy will sell this car to somebody as dumb as him as a gtr


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

After emailing him myself, I got the same answer. The advert says he took it in p/ex, so I reckon he was conned into thinking it was a pukka GTR and now has realised but wants to try and con someone else.

Logbooks can be changed to say whatever you like - its only a small fee at the DVLA - my old Pulsar was on the logbook as a Sunny Saloon and was changed to Pulsar GTiR with no questions asked!!

Feel sorry for whoever buys this car thinking its a real GTR....


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

you also have to ask the question on the price. If he belives its a GTR, then why is he selling it for 10 grand less than what its worth? (if it was a GTR) 

I think he would do better selling it as a replica and then maybe people will look at buying the thing. At 10grand under priced then your already putting people off from looking at it, it just looks dodgy straight away! 

I might buy a 50 quid scrapper like a ford fiesta and get the log book changed to ford escort and give it him to see what he sells that as. :squintdan


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there was a lot of R34 GTR copies created in Japan, I'm not saying this is one but it might be


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

reported to ebay as incorrect description.

i dont want to see people scammed by tosspots like this.

all he has to do is put replica in the title and it would be fine. It may be a 'good and nice' car but trying to fool someone by false advertising is something else!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

really quite simple to see if its a GTR or not - look for the front driveshafts!


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> really quite simple to see if its a GTR or not - look for the front driveshafts!


One of my r34's is with front driveshafts and NOT a GTR. It's not even a turbo!


----------



## Diadoraz10 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Interesting*

It's probably totally un-related, but go look at his recent activity..........he bought 2 R34 GTT interior door panels  Thought it was kind of amusing given the circumstance!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Logbooks can be changed to say whatever you like - its only a small fee at the DVLA - my old Pulsar was on the logbook as a Sunny Saloon and was changed to Pulsar GTiR with no questions asked!!
> 
> Feel sorry for whoever buys this car thinking its a real GTR....


Most Skylines in the UK are listed as GTRs on the V5, as it was the only option under Nissan Skyline on the computer at DVLA, so I am told. The V5 description means nothing, as you say. 

The blue VIN tells all, engine model and cc too.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

its this part that now makes me laugh.....

...NO E-MAILS OR CALLS TELLING ME WHAT THE CAR IS OR ISNT ITS A 2000 V REG NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R ON THE LOGBOOK 

AND HPI REGISTER SO AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED THAT IS WHAT IT IS AND THAT IS WHAT IT IS ADVERTISED AS!

touchy haha


----------

